# [SOLVED] Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer



## adilnasir

Hi Folks 
I bought a used bar code scanner to use with my PC whihc i am using as POS. I connected the scanner. It powers up gives out a beam of laser and even beeps when i bring a barcode in front of it. The problem is that it sends nothing to computer. I can see that it all wired up and connected but no results. I have been trying this ofr few days without any success. Any help will be much appreciated.

Adil


----------



## rich13348

*Re: Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer*

if you open notepad and scan does it work??? what type of port is it eg usb, p/s2 etc?


----------



## adilnasir

*Re: Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer*

I have my POS up and running. I tested another barcode scanner and it worked before i connected this one. It a keyboard wegde barcode scanner. I think its P /S2 connection


----------



## koala

*Re: Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer*

Do you have a configuration setup sheet? I used to work with POS handheld scanners a few years ago, and to configure them for use, we had to scan a sheet of about 20 barcodes before it would work properly. There should be one in the packaging, or if it came with a setup floppy/CD, you might have to print off the sheet. If not, contact the supplier.


----------



## adilnasir

*Re: Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer*

I bought it used at an auction. Someone had it for a long time. So I only have the scanner. nothing else. No software, no floppy disc or CD rom. 
I will appreciate if you can guide me to some website that might have the required details. The scanner is Quick Scan PSC make i believe its model number is GP 5385. It looks very old perhaps made in late 1996-7


----------



## koala

*Re: Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer*

From *http://www.fixya.com/support/t127045-psc_quickscan_gp5385_104342_rs_232*


> I think the problem you all are having is that this model of scanner requires a "decoder" to work correctly. It is another box which goes in-line between the scanner and the RS-232 port or ps/2 port of the pc. I'm not 100% positive about this, but I am pretty sure this is the problem. You need to look on e-bay for a psc barcode decoder.


From *http://www.fixya.com/support/t666365-need_owners_manual*


> You can download a manual (06656 User's Guide/Programming Guide) at the DataLogic site. They bought PSC in 2005.
> *http://www.scanning.datalogic.com/s...al&p=53XX&l=english&d=1&t=search&s=NonCurrent*
> 
> If your cables are connected between your keyboard and PC, be sure to set up the correct Keyboard Wedge Parameters, beginning on Page 34, to allow connectivity.
> 
> I'd start by scannig barcodes "CE" and "ZA" to reset to default wedge values. If that doesn't work, I'd procede to scan "CF" for PC=AT,PS/2.


----------



## adilnasir

*Re: Barcode scanner does beeps but no input on computer*

Hi Folks My deepest Thanks to all of you for all this effort. I came right with the scanner. Actually i was making a mistake by connecting it through serial instead of keyborad. it took me a while to realise this and cetainly your posts helped me so much. 

Millions of thanks top all of you once again.
Adil


----------



## rcenterprise

I have the same problem....but my scanner is a Symbol LS 9100


----------



## adilnasir

First thing to do is check all the connection and make sure that they are all in place. It happened in my case i was not conencting scanner through keyboard. Thats all that was the problem.


----------



## rcenterprise

adilnasir said:


> First thing to do is check all the connection and make sure that they are all in place. It happened in my case i was not conencting scanner through keyboard. Thats all that was the problem.


 yes,,everything connect.


----------

